# Vollrath or Adcraft stockpots/pans? Don't know either brand. Thanks.



## LucyInThe Kitchen (Oct 23, 2017)

Now using induction cooktop need new some new cookware. Looking at these at restaurant supply along with carbon steel (JasonRose or Mafter) instead of non-stick. Please help. Don't wanna break the bank either. Thx.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@phatch is the one to ask about induction cookware. I am a strong support of "buy once, cry once" when it is something you will have for the rest of your cooking days.


----------



## LucyInThe Kitchen (Oct 23, 2017)

Why thank you Nicko. I'm not sure how to reach out to @phatch as I'm new on boards such as these. I'll search for that name and see what happens! Glad I found this site.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Make sure your induction cooktops can handle the new pans. A lot of cooktops shutdown if you use carbon steel/cast iron pans on them--overheat protection thing.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Never had that problem with induction and steel or cast iron on induction. Vollrath and matfer are well regarded products.


----------

